# Big Green Egg Table Design



## CBeats (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey Lumberjocks,

I have been asked by my brother to build a table for his Large Big Green Egg. I have showed him a few pictures of other's online and gotten an idea of what he wants. 
We live near Toronto in Ontario Canada, so we get all sorts of weather all year round. He is interested in a table that has a drawer and 2 doors in/on it.
My question, since it will be outside all year round, would a drawer be able to hold up against the weather? The whole table will be covered when not in use.

Thanks for any input,
Chris


----------



## carolinakid (Dec 5, 2012)

Check with the nakedwhiz web site. They have drawings and pictures of tables and more. You might get an idea of where to begin. It's doubtful that a drawere would be weather resistant but perhaps one could be sealed some how.


----------



## CBeats (Feb 18, 2013)

I have reviewed nakedwhiz and have found his plans very helpful. Except his has just an open bottom shelf. I have seen tables with drawers and doors, but for all I know, they are in an area where they don't get much snow or weather change. Since its for family, I may just go for it and repair/change it if it becomes warped or if it doesn't work after a specific season. 
Thanks though!

Chris


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

If it's covered, I don't see why not, but if you're using an open slat design, you're probably gonna want to have an open design in the bottom of the drawers too. Covers leak. I opted for just an open area under mine partly due to this and keep everything in storage bins instead. Figured that if it's going to be covered anyway, the unsightly aspect of the plastic bins is pretty much mitigated.

Here's a pic of mine:










It's ipe and white oak, so that in and of itself kind of makes it weatherproof, but the cover helps keep it from getting an aged look. It's been outside / under cover for 3 years now in Georgia weather and still has that same color, plus a bunch of grease stains on the top to go with it 

One design feature I really like is that the grill is offset to one side vs being in the center. I really like having one large work area rather than two small work areas. I've never really bought into that workflow of having raw foods on one side and cooked on the other.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

If you just really have to have a drawer I would look into making a removable module, sealed on all sides to contain the drawer. The module exterior could be made of marine plywood or something similar and I'd pay extra attention to sealing all the edges. The drawer itself would be an inset design with a slope on the top of the face so any rain that might blow in would drain out. The drawer would ride on stainless steel roller glides. Then the drawer module would be placed on a shelf under the table top.


----------



## CBeats (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh wow gtbuzz, that looks great! I love the contrast of the Ipe and white oak. I think I am going to do mine in cedar.

Crank49, that is a good idea, I'll take that into account!


----------

